# The Big Bang Theory [02/19/2015] - "The Comic Book Store Regeneration"



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Leonard: "Let's have a toast. To Mrs. Wolowitz. A loving mother ... to all of us. We'll miss you."​
I knew it was coming in some form but it was still sad. It was interesting that they didn't want Sheldon to speak - to say something inappropriate - but then he said something really helpful.

Sheldon: When I lost my father, I didn't have any friends to help me through it. You do.
Penny: I really thought he was going to say, "Let it go."​


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Howard's mom dying really got me choked up since my mom passed away 9 months ago. I thought they handled it pretty well.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> Howard's mom dying really got me choked up since my mom passed away 9 months ago. I thought they handled it pretty well.


Me too. She's really part of the fabric of the show, I having lost my mom like you I can feel for what Howard is feeling.

Sad. I'm sure the homage to her in the next episode will be sad, sweet, and funny all in one.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I thought they handled it really well. Just the right amount of caring and comedy.

I'm so glad they didn't 'do a Darren' and keep the character alive with a different actress.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

My TiVo didn't record this episode, I have _The Comic Book Store Regeneration_. Were there 2 episodes aired last night?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

vman41 said:


> My TiVo didn't record this episode, I have _The Comic Book Store Regeneration_. Were there 2 episodes aired last night?


That is the correct episode. The thread title is wrong. That is the name of next week's episode.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Was there a "in memory of" card at the end? I didn't see one.

-smak-


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

smak said:


> Was there a "in memory of" card at the end? I didn't see one.
> 
> -smak-


no


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

smak said:


> Was there a "in memory of" card at the end? I didn't see one.
> 
> -smak-


They did one shortly after actress passed...

Nice character development for Sheldon...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Good episode. Loved that Leonard said the banana in the puzzle cube was impossible, when apparently Penny was able to solve it.

The passing of Howard's mom was really well done. Almost got dusty over here.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I agree.

I knew that they had to address the issue of Deb Deb sooner or later and am glad that they took a little time to get it right.

The scenes with Howard finding out and telling the gang plus the rest of the gang reminiscing about Mrs. Wolowitz were very well done.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

As far as the B-plot, I kind of liked the limited role Nathan Fillion played. When they had Summer Glau on several seasons ago, I thought they stretched that one way past the point when it was funny. This was nice and short. The only downside is that it was that it felt a little wedged into the episode.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

ClutchBrake said:


> That is the correct episode. The thread title is wrong. That is the name of next week's episode.


Sorry guys!  I've tried to edit my first post but it errors out. I don't know if a moderator would be willing to fix the problem.

I'll be more careful in the future.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Report your own post to get the mod's attention. (the little triangle thing in the username box)

--Carlos V.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Unbeliever said:


> Report your own post to get the mod's attention. (the little triangle thing in the username box)
> 
> --Carlos V.


Done.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Title fixed.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I forgot "Mrs. Wolowitz" had died so the phone call caught me off guard. 

All in all a good episode. I thought Nathan Fillon had some of the best lines.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Did Nathan Fillon get fat?

And why didn't they ask him to visit the comic shop?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Hank said:


> And why didn't they ask him to visit the comic shop?


An in storyline reason? After his reaction, they probably didn't want to bother him further, and figured he would have said no.

Out of storyline reason? My guess is that most of that scene was tacked onto the episode when Fillion became available, and the bit at the beginning (about asking him to appear at the grand opening of the comic book store) was just written as a segue.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

waynomo said:


> I thought Nathan Fillon had some of the best lines.


He really has good comedic timing. I went and found a YouTube video of some of his scenes from an old sitcom on ABC, "Two Guys and a Girl" (f.k.a. "Two Guys, A Girl, and a Pizza Place") and he was really very good there.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Hank said:


> Did Nathan Fillon get fat?


Well, he was eating a salad.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> He really has good comedic timing. I went and found a YouTube video of some of his scenes from an old sitcom on ABC, "Two Guys and a Girl" (f.k.a. "Two Guys, A Girl, and a Pizza Place") and he was really very good there.


Holy crap, that was him?!


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I had forgotten that the actress playing Howard's Mom had passed a while back. I was touched by the way they handled it. Like some of you, my Mom passed away just this past December (she was 91) and it really hit home. Kudos to the writers for handling this tastefully and with compassion. I think we're all going to miss her.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Hank said:


> Did Nathan Fillon get fat?


 If you watch _Castle_ you'll see his weight fluctuates a good bit, but he's definitely heavier than he was in the _Firefly_ days.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

busyba said:


> Holy crap, that was him?!


He wasn't one of the two guys. He played the love interest (and eventual husband) of the girl from season 2 onward.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

busyba said:


> Holy crap, that was him?!


If you mean in this episode - yes, that really was Nathan Fillion.

If you mean over on the other show I referenced, The Spud answered that one.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> He really has good comedic timing. I went and found a YouTube video of some of his scenes from an old sitcom on ABC, "Two Guys and a Girl" (f.k.a. "Two Guys, A Girl, and a Pizza Place") and he was really very good there.


That was a great show! I wish it was available for streaming. It looks like the only DVDs that have been released are for Region 2 (UK).


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I didn't even know that Howard's mom had died IRL, so I was totally surprised at her death on the show. I agree, it was well done.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Howie said:


> I didn't even know that Howard's mom had died IRL, so I was totally surprised at her death on the show. I agree, it was well done.


Same here. I didn't know the actress had died, and the death on the show came completely out of the blue. It makes more sense now.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Johnny Galecki looked genuinely teary in the last scene.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> That was a great show! I wish it was available for streaming. It looks like the only DVDs that have been released are for Region 2 (UK).


There are tons of torrents of this episode already available.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

waynomo said:


> There are tons of torrents of this episode already available.


He's talking about Two Guys and a Girl...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The Spud said:


> He wasn't one of the two guys. He played the love interest (and eventual husband) of the girl from season 2 onward.


Yeah, I knew which guy he meant. I remembered him, but not well enough to realize that it was Nathan.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> He's talking about Two Guys and a Girl...


Oops. Should have read what he was quoting.

Still no torrents of that show?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Howie said:


> I didn't even know that Howard's mom had died IRL, so I was totally surprised at her death on the show. I agree, it was well done.


I had heard about it when Carol Ann Susi died IRL, but I had forgotten about it until the scene where Howard is on the phone with her. So that first call was a really sad moment for me. Howard doesn't know what's coming.

One day I hope I can see the whole show, because my recording cut off before the end.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

My mom also died last year, and it was definitely dusty in my Family Room. I thought they handled it well.


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> One day I hope I can see the whole show, because my recording cut off before the end.


I had to go to CBS' site to stream the last 30 seconds, since the show went long.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I was fortunate that I had a "Pilot" wishlist that recorded The Odd Couple so I was able to catch the last minute of The Big Bang Theory in that recording.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Even with my usual minute padding I lost the end also. Strange. I did catch it at the beginning of TOC also.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Interesting...no padding here, and I got all of it (it cut out on the vanity card)...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Mine is set for start 1 min early, end 1 min late, and I got everything but the vanity card. I think if I didn't have the "end 1 min late" I'd have missed a little of the end.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Then you didn't get it all. No vanity card = not complete.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I haven't gotten a vanity card for quite some time, since they pushed it to after the previews.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Interesting...no padding here, and I got all of it (it cut out on the vanity card)...


Same here. I don't pad CBS, and my recordings always ends about 3 seconds before the absolute last bit of the credits, but after the previews (which I don't watch anyway). The only thing I ever miss is the vanity card on CL shows. And I've learned to live without them.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> Title fixed.


Title not fixed. Only in the OP's post. The thread title remains incorrect, apparently.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

gastrof said:


> Title not fixed. Only in the OP's post. The thread title remains incorrect, apparently.


The title *was* fixed in both. I definitely saw it show up as the correct name. It has somehow reverted. Possibly a result of the database issues?


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Yeah, the database cleanup reverted the title fix.

I'll report it again.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Unbeliever said:


> I'll report it again.


Mods took care of it.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The episodes' blurb on DirecTV said "Howard receives some sad news" and having known that the actress playing Howard's mom died, I put two and two together so I knew it was coming. Still felt very sad though. I think so much of the sadness was feeling for Howard who was just so close with him mom.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> The episodes' blurb on DirecTV said "Howard receives some sad news" and having known that the actress playing Howard's mom died, I put two and two together so I knew it was coming. Still felt very sad though. I think so much of the sadness was feeling for Howard who was just so close with him mom.


That's one reason I try to not read those. I also avoid all coming attractions.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I haven't gotten a vanity card for quite some time, since they pushed it to after the previews.


+1

Well, I might have it, but I don't care enough to ff through the previews to see it. I hate that they moved it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

waynomo said:


> That's one reason I try to not read those. I also avoid all coming attractions.


The DirecTV ones are usually pretty vague anyway, and it's only because I knew she died did I put 2 and 2 together. And it really didn't ruin the episode for me.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

ScubaCat said:


> Sheldon: When I lost my father, I didn't have any friends to help me through it. You do.
> Penny: I really thought he was going to say, "Let it go."​


I thought for sure he was going to say, "Imagine you are holding an ordinary pen".

Loved Carol Ann Susie in this and Seinfeld. Will miss her.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> He really has good comedic timing. I went and found a YouTube video of some of his scenes from an old sitcom on ABC, "Two Guys and a Girl" (f.k.a. "Two Guys, A Girl, and a Pizza Place") and he was really very good there.


And Ryan Reynolds too. I enjoyed that show back when it aired.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Do you think there will be future mentions of Howard's mom?


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

He'll always have his wife to do her impression of his mom.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I did like Fillion's line "How about a picture with a guy who looks like Nathan Fillon but a little more annoyed than Nathan Fillion usually is".

Although if Raj wanted to test Fillion, he should have asked for Summer Glau's number.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

JYoung said:


> I did like Fillion's line "How about a picture with a guy who looks like Nathan Fillon but a little more annoyed than Nathan Fillion usually is".
> 
> Although if Raj wanted to test Fillion, he should have asked for Summer Glau's number.


Didn't they have Summer on one of the train episodes? I seem to remember that. I think.

I didn't know the mother actress had passed away until this episode and then only inferred it. Very sorry to learn it was true. I think the show handled it well too. I think they waited some time to make sure it wasn't considered too soon. That's a tough thing to call.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> He really has good comedic timing. I went and found a YouTube video of some of his scenes from an old sitcom on ABC, "Two Guys and a Girl" (f.k.a. "Two Guys, A Girl, and a Pizza Place") and he was really very good there.


Yikes, I forgot that....he looks so.....tiny










Also, please note, Kunal Nayar has 3 guest host spots coming up this week on the Late Late show. and on one he has Simon H on as a guest. They've been letting these guest hosts do pretty much whatever they want so it should be an interesting show.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> That was a great show! I wish it was available for streaming. It looks like the only DVDs that have been released are for Region 2 (UK).


Some of them are on YouTube. Found them the other night after see the other "Guy" on some show this week.


----------

